# Cording!



## FromHakaryou (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello groomer interested dog people, .

I'm just putting some feelers out there to see how people feel about cords, and also if anybody with experience with cords have any advice/tips/suggestions, etc.

I have a standard poodle and am cording just his topknot. We're going for a Captain Jack/Bob Marley look.  I'm excited because I have really never seen a partially corded dog, and I think it will give him a unique flair. 

Tips? Comments? Concerns? 

Ryan


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Personaly I think corded poodles are the best looking of all the poodle hair styles. You'll have to post some pics of his dreads for us.


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

I groom a fully corded Puli every few months! It's really exciting because it's so different! It takes a very long time to wash and rinse all the soap out. My hands get really sore from the hours of hand drying with a towel every single cord. I go through a lot of towels, and even after 8 hours of being in the salon he still goes home a little wet but the owner finishes him herself at home. Puli cords are easy to separate and not at all like other matting on other dogs. I don't know how cords on a poodle will be like or if they would be as easy to care for.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Getting the cords started is the hardest part. You have to basically just let the coat get matted, then use one side of a shear to split them up. You keep splitting them over time, until you get the size of cords you want, then you can maintain them. I wanted to cord my poodle, and I LOVE the way they look, but just too time consuming for me. I think doing just the head is a great idea. Here is a link with info from experienced corders. 


http://www.groomers.net/cgi-bin/discus/discus.cgi?


and

http://www.groomers.net/cgi-bin/discus/discus.cgi?


----------



## wimsey (May 19, 2009)

I love the look of corded dogs. A corded topknot on a poodle sounds like a lovely idea.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I love the look, too, but it's waaaaaaaaaaaay too much work for me. I have 3 Standards to take care of! 

Keep in mind, too, that not all Poodle coats are identical - if your Poodle's coat has a tight curl, all the better to get started!


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you seen Animal Planets dog shows? Look for the Harrisburg 2009 show, it was just on.There is a corded black mini poodle in that show. I saw that dog in person at a few dog shows last winter and he is stunning!!


----------

